
SWITL: Proof That Advanced Technology Really Is Indistinguishable From Magic - acangiano
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/06/switl-proves-that-advanced-technology-really-is-indistinguishable-from-magic/
======
anigbrowl
I came across this product a few months ago by accident. It's one of those
rare things that I want to own simply because it's so futuristic, despite not
having the slightest practical utility for me - although since then I've
thought of several potential business applications. I have a feeling that this
company is about to experience a Nokia-like transformation (Nokia used to be
in the dull business of manufacturing paper products before diversifying and
deciding to invest in communications technology).

